# Timing map for a 1.8T with a Garrett 50trim.



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

So, I discussed this a while back with prof315, but back then it was to a K04-023 turbo.
I have my car now running with a Garrett 50trim stage3 AR 0.64, and I would like to know if the table is ok or off.
Specs:
1.8T engine (AGU, big port) stock pistons, 9.5:1 compression (stock)
630cc's injectors
98 RON fuel (not sure how it compares with yours in the States).

Ignition map that I have now:









Thanks in advance.
:beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd think that should still be decent. With the bigger turbo you are probably a bit more efficient so you could bump up the timing under boost a little, especially @ 10psi and lower.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

So, to up to 165kpa, it could be bumped a little.
By how much?
Bump it like 5degrees in the entire range below 165kpa? to follow the lines of 100kpa with the reduction per psi raised?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i think your timing falls off way too quickly above 100kpa.

id say start with your 100kpa values and then pull ~1.5 or so degrees per psi as you move up. typical rule of thumb is 1-1.5 degrees/psi.
you take an instant drop of almost 10 degrees as soon as you start getting any positive pressure. i think thats overkill

overall shape looks good id just add more in once you start into the boost and let it taper away :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> So, to up to 165kpa, it could be bumped a little.
> By how much?
> Bump it like 5degrees in the entire range below 165kpa? to follow the lines of 100kpa with the reduction per psi raised?


Well right now you are dropping 3-10* at 110kpa on the top table from 100kpa at 2400rpm and up. Drop it a single degree across the rpm band at most. Then try pulling 1 degree/15kpa to 165/170kpa. Above that pull 1*/psi (7kpa or so)


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok!
Thanks for the input guys.
I'll get back with a new screenshot shortly!
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Hopefully, I was able to read your directions right, and I was able to tune the timing map correctly.
Let me know how it is:










Thanks!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

That should work pretty well.
Just so everybody knows, stock 1.8T internals are MUCH tougher than one would think. My best friend absolutely POUNDED on his squirted, 1.8T powered Corrado at the Megameet this year. 2 Laps around Road Atlanta, never dropping below 3500rpms or 10psi with 87 octane in the gas tank. The motor was audibly knocking the whole time and all he did was kill a couple of spark plugs.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> That should work pretty well.
> Just so everybody knows, stock 1.8T internals are MUCH tougher than one would think. My best friend absolutely POUNDED on his squirted, 1.8T powered Corrado at the Megameet this year. 2 Laps around Road Atlanta, never dropping below 3500rpms or 10psi with 87 octane in the gas tank. The motor was audibly knocking the whole time and all he did was kill a couple of spark plugs.


That is good to know.
I've had my car having 17º of knock retard, and it was knocking like mad, and never had an issue, nor marked pistons.
I'll give this timing table a go 

Thanks all!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> That should work pretty well.
> Just so everybody knows, stock 1.8T internals are MUCH tougher than one would think. My best friend absolutely POUNDED on his squirted, 1.8T powered Corrado at the Megameet this year. 2 Laps around Road Atlanta, never dropping below 3500rpms or 10psi with 87 octane in the gas tank. The motor was audibly knocking the whole time and all he did was kill a couple of spark plugs.


my old syncro passat 20v was running around with a t3/t4 at 20-25psi for almost a year before i sold it.

continues to run well.

pretty solid internals no doubt :beer:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, let's see if with the luck I have I don't detonate a piston, even though the internals are strong 

Thanks guys!


----------

